

Anchorify.js automatically generates anchored headings in your HTML documents - couac
https://github.com/willdurand/anchorify.js

======
danielstudds
Is this similar to <https://github.com/NYTimes/Emphasis>? What's new?

~~~
couac
Nothing new. I didn't know Emphasis, and I used these few lines of code in
various projects, so I decided to take 10min to write a jQuery plugin. It is
unit tested at least..

